# لازم كل عضو يدخل يعزى الكتكوت ده .... ايههههههههههئ



## nana25 (23 أغسطس 2007)

*كتكوت يتيم* 



*




*

*هههههههههههههه*​


----------



## red_pansy (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لازم كل عضو يدخل يعزى الكتكوت ده .... ايههههههههههئ*

اهىء اهىء بجد بجد عيطت انت فينك ياعباس ياجماعه حد يجبله عباس واء واء واء واء صوصوصوصوصوصو :crying:


----------



## candy shop (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لازم كل عضو يدخل يعزى الكتكوت ده .... ايههههههههههئ*

الله يرحمك يا عباس

كنت طيب هههههههههههههه​


----------



## christin (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لازم كل عضو يدخل يعزى الكتكوت ده .... ايههههههههههئ*

*البقيه في حياتك ياسوسو .. معلش ادي حال الدنيا.*


----------



## kajo (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لازم كل عضو يدخل يعزى الكتكوت ده .... ايههههههههههئ*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

معلش 

كلنا لها ومحدش واخد منها حاجه

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


انت فين يا عباس


----------



## BITAR (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لازم كل عضو يدخل يعزى الكتكوت ده .... ايههههههههههئ*

*معلش انا عرفت متأخر*
* ممكن اعرف الاربعين امتى علشان*
* الواجب*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*حلوه*​


----------



## *malk (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لازم كل عضو يدخل يعزى الكتكوت ده .... ايههههههههههئ*

معلش 
ايييييييييية فين ايامك يا عباس يالالالالالالالالالا كلنا لها


----------



## snoWhite7 (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لازم كل عضو يدخل يعزى الكتكوت ده .... ايههههههههههئ*

والعزا  انشاء  الله  فى  انهى  سطوح ؟؟؟  :new2:


----------



## nana25 (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لازم كل عضو يدخل يعزى الكتكوت ده .... ايههههههههههئ*



red_pansy قال:


> اهىء اهىء بجد بجد عيطت انت فينك ياعباس ياجماعه حد يجبله عباس واء واء واء واء صوصوصوصوصوصو :crying:


 

خلاص عباس ماااااااااااااااااااات يعنى مش هيرجع تانى ........ يا صغير يا عباس يا عينى ملحقش يكبر ويبقى ديك ايهئ ايهئ ايههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههئ​ 
مرسى للعزاء الحار ده ومنجلكوش فى كتكوت ميت :36_1_4:​ 
بجد اخدنا بركة مشاركتك الحلوة معانا يا red_pansy​


----------



## nana25 (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لازم كل عضو يدخل يعزى الكتكوت ده .... ايههههههههههئ*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> الله يرحمك يا عباس​
> 
> 
> كنت طيب هههههههههههههه​


 

كان طيب وامير وكريم ايهههههههئ

هههههههههههههههههه

مرسى لمشاركتك الحلوة وبجد اخدنا بركة يا w_candyshop_s​


----------



## nana25 (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لازم كل عضو يدخل يعزى الكتكوت ده .... ايههههههههههئ*



christin قال:


> *البقيه في حياتك ياسوسو .. معلش ادي حال الدنيا.*


 
كلنا لها هههههههههه

مرسى لمشاركتك يا christin وبجد اخدنا بركة​


----------



## nana25 (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لازم كل عضو يدخل يعزى الكتكوت ده .... ايههههههههههئ*



kajo قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> معلش
> 
> ...


 
قطيعة محدش بيموتها بالساهل ههههههههههههه

مرسى لمشاركتك الحلوة يا كاجو نورت الموضوع واخدنا بركة​


----------



## nana25 (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لازم كل عضو يدخل يعزى الكتكوت ده .... ايههههههههههئ*



BITAR قال:


> *معلش انا عرفت متأخر*
> 
> *ممكن اعرف الاربعين امتى علشان*
> *الواجب*
> ...


 

الاربعين هيبقى بعد زى النهارده كمان عشر ايام الساعة الا نصف وخمسه فى اقرب عشه كتاكيت بس اوعى تتاخر علشان هيبقى فى حفلة دى جى بعدها :t32:

ههههههههههههههه حلوة يا بيتر

مرسى لردك الذيذ ده نورت الموضوع وبجد اخدنا بركة العزاء​


----------



## nana25 (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لازم كل عضو يدخل يعزى الكتكوت ده .... ايههههههههههئ*



keky قال:


> معلش
> ايييييييييية فين ايامك يا عباس يالالالالالالالالالا كلنا لها


 
هههههههههههه

اخدنا بركة مشاركتك الحلوة معانا يا keky​


----------



## nana25 (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لازم كل عضو يدخل يعزى الكتكوت ده .... ايههههههههههئ*



snoWhite7 قال:


> والعزا انشاء الله فى انهى سطوح ؟؟؟ :new2:


 
العزاء فى اقرب عشه هتلاقوها متغطية بالريش ولونها فحلقى هههههههههههه

مرسى لمشاركتك الحلوة معانا وبجد اخدنا بركة​


----------



## مانشستر الظلام (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لازم كل عضو يدخل يعزى الكتكوت ده .... ايههههههههههئ*

تصدقوا انا اتاثرت بجد
حرام الصورة دي ياجماعه
دي مش تريقه الكتكوت دا
مش هتفهموا احساسي 
حرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام


----------



## dovi2010 (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: لازم كل عضو يدخل يعزى الكتكوت ده .... ايههههههههههئ*

ياخونا محدش لاءى عباس صعير معدى


----------



## روزي86 (14 أكتوبر 2010)

*كتكوت يتيم ههههه*








الله يرحمك يا عباس

كنت طيب بجد 

:36_1_4:​


----------



## انريكي (14 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: كتكوت يتيم ههههه*

:close_temمع الاسف راح عباس

هو عباس كم عمره

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

موضوع جميل جدا 

الرب يباركك


----------



## روزي86 (14 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: كتكوت يتيم ههههه*

هههههههههههه

مش عارفه بس كان لسه شباب ههههههههه

نورت يا باشا


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: كتكوت يتيم ههههه*

هههههههههههههه
وزى ما احنا شايفين ده مصير عباس 
هههههههههههه
ميرررسى روزى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## روزي86 (14 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: كتكوت يتيم ههههه*

هههههههههههههه

نورت يا كوكو

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## HappyButterfly (14 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: كتكوت يتيم ههههه*

*هههههههههههههه
حلوة اوى
احنا ممكن نريح صاحب عباس ونعمله زيه برضه 
*​


----------



## روزي86 (14 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: كتكوت يتيم ههههه*

هههههههههههههه

ممكن بردو

بالمره بقي ههههههههههه

نورتي يا قمر


----------



## الجينرال احمد (14 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: كتكوت يتيم ههههه*

هو بين عليه عباس ؟وقع على الارض ؟هههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (14 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: كتكوت يتيم ههههه*

هههههههههههههه يلا ربنا يرحمه بقي

نورت يا باشا


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: كتكوت يتيم ههههه*

*حلوه قوي ياعم اللمبي*​


----------



## روزي86 (16 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: كتكوت يتيم ههههه*

ههههههههههه

نورت يا كوبه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: كتكوت يتيم ههههه*

*والعزا كان في انهي طاسة ههههههههههه*​


----------



## روزي86 (17 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: كتكوت يتيم ههههه*

ههههههههههه


نورتي


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 أكتوبر 2010)

*تم دمج للتكرار*​


----------

